# Pripyat Police Station and Jail, (Chernobyl Exclusion Zone), Ukraine - Oct 2016



## Landie_Man (Dec 1, 2016)

Pripyat Police Station and Jail, (Chernobyl Exclusion Zone), Ukraine - Oct 2016

These were shot on my second time to The Chernobyl Exclusion Zone. I visited in October 2016 for a four day tour which took us to many places which one might not see on a normal tourist trail to the zone.

It was getting late here, our last site of the day before a meal at The Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant Canteen.

It was an amazing experience to see The Zone again and each day was packed, getting up at 06:30 to catch the 07:40 train from Slavutych to The Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant Station, and back to our rented house in Slavutych (the town built to house those who lost their homes in Pripyat) at around 20:00/21:00.

-

Light was fast fading and we were all tired at this point! Most of this Police Station wasn't particularly interesting, so I focused on by far the best bits; the Jail!

The Police Station was surrounded by Highly Radioactive Vehicles which were also, oddly on the roof of the buildings! I didn't go very near any of these here.

The Police Station closed in 1986 after the disaster at The Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant


#1






#2




Note the Hammer and Sickles on the doors!

#3





#4





#5





The site had a large vehicle scrapyard behind it, old Russian V8 engine blocks could be seen scattered about the place and rotting cars and trucks.

Thanks everyone 

More Justice At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157672015004973


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 2, 2016)

Lovely photographs and a good post.


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks Hugh, was good here!


----------

